# Puppy Diets



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

What are folks using to feed puppies when they are 3-4 weeks of age? I've been using powdered milk, cooked rice, and ground beef w/o the fat for the Border Collies. Just getting some ideas together for this Bouvier litter.


----------

